# 0NR not discolouring mitt



## Bikeracer

I've done two ONR washes now,both after snow foaming my car,but I haven't seen any of the mitt discolouration that is posted about.

I do really like ONR but I'm just wondering if I'm doing something wrong?

Allan


----------



## A&J

Ha ha :lol: ...No you are doing everything right. ONR doesnt discolor mitts but rather makes the dirt stick to them better due to its dirt encapsulation formula. That is why ONR is better used with a sponge.

Other rinseless shampoos dissolve dirt and its also removed from the wash media easier. The wash media seems cleaner at the end of the wash using other shampoos than ONR.


----------



## lowejackson

As above, it is fine. Some people are not happy about the staining on their mitts but I am relaxed about it. I give the mitts a clean after washing and this has always cleaned them up.


----------



## Bigpikle

...its also why I love my uber soft grout sponges with ONR - quick squeeze in the solution and flushes it all out and you're good to go again.

You need to get brave and stop all this foam rubbish before ONR as it kind of defeats the object. If you have a PW set up to foam then its hardly an issue to rinse as well. Try it without wasting all that time, money, water and mess of foaming :devil:


----------



## nick_mcuk

So question for all you ONR users...how do you clean the arches and clean the wheel barrels properly??


----------



## A&J

nick_mcuk said:


> So question for all you ONR users...how do you clean the arches and clean the wheel barrels properly??


APC, agitate and rinse...jesus christ...we are not tree loving hippies...we use water too...but in extreme situations I could use whats left of the ONR from the wash and soak a old towel or mitt inside and use that to rinse APC residue.


----------



## Bigpikle

A&J said:


> APC, agitate and rinse...jesus christ...we are not tree loving hippies...we use water too...but in extreme situations I could use whats left of the ONR from the wash and soak a old towel or mitt inside and use that to rinse APC residue.


this - usually just with ONR wash solution left at the end. It cleans really well. I tend to use a brush and just scrub clean. I dont usually get the hose out just for that.

I'll put my hand up and be clear I dont wash arches on our 3 cars every wash. There is a limit and more to life than cleaning wheel arches every week


----------



## lowejackson

nick_mcuk said:


> So question for all you ONR users...how do you clean the arches and clean the wheel barrels properly??


9 year old video from Scottwax. There is a better one but cannot find it


----------



## nick_mcuk

Just interested as I "personally" just don't see the point of ONR...I like the arches to be cleaned (the lips etc) especially in winter when there is considerably more crud about, same for the wheels...and this is where the pressure washer or hose comes in perfect, espcially on the carpet arch liners.

Not knocking anyone who uses it but in my eyes its not a detail product is a workaround valet products and you cant beat using a proper pressure wash or hose wash. I would sooner leave the car dirty than use ONR (again my personal views incase anyone gets all upset). 

I simply cant see how you wont damage the paint, regardless of all the marketing and product claims, nothing will beat rising the dirt away with water surely?

Plus its got to be full of gloss enhancers that hide a multitude of sins?

Honest questions and not starting a ruck...everyday is a school day as they say but this one I cant get my head around....


----------



## Bigpikle

you need to try it Nick...

Firstly, its NOT shampoo, its a polymer that lifts and encapsulates the dirt from the paint. If you mist some on a dirty panel you will see the dirt literally lift off the paint and run down the panel. The wash media then just collects it and removes it. The polymers prevent marring and swirls. I've used it on my cars for almost 10 years, all year round, and have not yet needed to do a machine polish to remove any swirling.

Secondly, as far as the point, its really quick, clean and easy. No getting all your kit out and putting it away. No mess on the ground. I washed out Fiesta with 1 gallon of water last night in about 15 mins, as I was trying a new spray sealant as well, including wheels and the ground was barely wet under the car. I had no need for a water supply either. NO RINSE isnt waterless.

Thirdly, the no rinse means you have ZERO issues with water spots or washing hot cars or in full sun. It softens water, so pretty much stops water spots anyway, but because its no rinse, you just wash panel by panel and as soon as you're finished each part, you mist your QD and wipe dry, before moving to the next section. I used to have major issues having a driveway in full sun all day, and tried every expensive filter setup I could find, and none was ever a patch on using ONR.

Ultimately its a leap of faith the first time you try ONR. Places like DW brainwash people into thinking it takes hours and multiple pre-washes and buckets or you'll destroy your paint. If you use 'old tech' products then thats possibly true, but use new technology and work smarter and thats just not needed. For a long time people said the world was flat as they couldnt see any different....

I get why some people just dont like the idea but a few years ago nobody here would accept the idea of a permanent paint coating that lasts 2-3 years, yet now every Tom, Dick and Harry is talking about them. ONR is no different.


----------



## nick_mcuk

Bigpikle said:


> you need to try it Nick...
> 
> Firstly, its NOT shampoo, its a polymer that lifts and encapsulates the dirt from the paint. If you mist some on a dirty panel you will see the dirt literally lift off the paint and run down the panel. The wash media then just collects it and removes it. The polymers prevent marring and swirls. I've used it on my cars for almost 10 years, all year round, and have not yet needed to do a machine polish to remove any swirling.
> 
> Secondly, as far as the point, its really quick, clean and easy. No getting all your kit out and putting it away. No mess on the ground. I washed out Fiesta with 1 gallon of water last night in about 15 mins, as I was trying a new spray sealant as well, including wheels and the ground was barely wet under the car. I had no need for a water supply either.
> 
> Ultimately its a leap of faith the first time you try ONR. Places like DW brainwash people into thinking it takes hours and multiple pre-washes and buckets or you'll destroy your paint. If you use 'old tech' products then thats possibly true, but use new technology and work smarter and thats just not needed. For a long time people said the world was flat as they couldnt see any different....


TBH I am not interesting in trying it I have never used the "2 Bucket Method" and tbh the 1h it takes to use all the kit for me is not an issue, plus we are not on a water meter here either 

For me washing the cars is a therapeutic time and the 1h it takes is me time and my little one is starting to come help too which gives his mum some time too so its a win win for us.

Maybe its just me being old school but even if the dirt is "encapsulated" how is it not still abrasive?? Honest question by the way....just doesnt compute in my old head


----------



## Bigpikle

the wash media simply collects it, just like any other type of wash. The point in one of the posts about discoloured mitts, is because ONR is vert good at getting dirt inside the wash media and not in the paint. The polymers literally wrap the dirt and keep it off the paint.You dont 'scrub' a panel - you 'apply' ONR and then gently wipe off the residue which includes the dirt. Its very obvious when you rinse the wash media in the bucket as you see all the dirt collect instantly in the bottom of the bucket and it stays there rather than in suspension in the wash bucket. The water stays clean looking with the dirt at the bottom - if you do a standard 2BM wash have a 2nd bucket of rinse water, then by the time you've finished the entire bucket is full of black/brown dirty water solution. That never happens with ONR - its bizarre but shows exactly how it encapsulates the dirt and protects the paint. Of course you can swirl the paint to hell if you just got a sponge and scrubbed ONR on a dirty panel, just like any other shampoo, but thats not how you use it. 

Your question is also no different to a traditional shampoo. If you rinse the car first then you remove some grime, but its never totally clean when the shampoo hits the panel and you still use wash media to remove the dirt from the paint. Shampoo surfactants are good at separating dirt from paint but they dont encapsulate the dirt and keep it away from the paint once its in the wash solution. Hence why loads of water is needed to rinse it away. 

Wheel arches etc are all easy to wash with ONR every wash if you wanted, but its just my personal choice that my daily driven cars where the arches are hard to see anyway, just dont warrant me doing it every week. I save that for me garage queen that is kept close to concours.

For me its not about water meters and cost, as thats not a cost that has any impact on my household or income, but much more important is that washing cars wastes huge amounts of water and everything rinsed off a car goes into the environment. Biodegradable doesnt make something safe to be washed into streams and rivers - it just means it will eventually break down without needing additional chemicals. Its can still damage wildlife and have a negative impact while it sits there slowly breaking down. Personal choices I guess...


----------



## matt_r

Bigpikle said:


> ...its also why I love my uber soft grout sponges with ONR - quick squeeze in the solution and flushes it all out and you're good to go again.


What grout sponges do you use and where from? cheers:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle

cheapo £1 grout sponges that were from B&Q a few years ago. Not the crappy foam stuff from Halfords etc - these are sold as grout sponges and totally different. I bout 3 about 5 years ago and am still on the first one.....

I did get one and score the surface into squeares about 1" square with a stanley knife, thinking it may create more pockets to pick up dirt, but frankly it didnt make any difference I could see and made the sponge harder to use and it fell apart a little.

these look pretty much like the ones I use but havent actually looked at these in the store. Just soak them overnight before the first use and leave them in your ONR bucket if you want. If I dont have any solution on the go then I just squeeze them out and leave them in the bucket sat on the grit guard so they dry.


----------



## matt_r

That's great thank you. At the moment I'm using zymol sponges.


----------



## Bikeracer

Bigpikle said:


> ...its also why I love my uber soft grout sponges with ONR - quick squeeze in the solution and flushes it all out and you're good to go again.
> 
> You need to get brave and stop all this foam rubbish before ONR as it kind of defeats the object. If you have a PW set up to foam then its hardly an issue to rinse as well. Try it without wasting all that time, money, water and mess of foaming :devil:


I do the snow foam first because I like doing it and I've got plenty left...:wave:

As an aside I've been to Wilko's this morning and they do a cellulose sponge but not a dedicated grout sponge and I got two large 70cm square microfibre cloths at £2.00 a pop.

Allan


----------



## richtea78

nick_mcuk said:


> Maybe its just me being old school but even if the dirt is "encapsulated" how is it not still abrasive?? Honest question by the way....just doesnt compute in my old head


In the same way that dirt in water doesn't scratch the paint? The scratches come from dragging the dirt across the paint. The water or ONR provides a lubricant that stops it scratching.

If you haven't tried it then I can see why you'd doubt it but it's kind of like people thinking the world was flat! You're not going to sail off the edge!

I use it because I don't have access to running water easily but I don't think I'd go back now. Obviously if it was caked in an inch of mud all over I would take it to a jet wash but it never gets like that


----------



## nick_mcuk

richtea78 said:


> In the same way that dirt in water doesn't scratch the paint? The scratches come from dragging the dirt across the paint. The water or ONR provides a lubricant that stops it scratching.
> 
> If you haven't tried it then I can see why you'd doubt it but it's kind of like people thinking the world was flat! You're not going to sail off the edge!
> 
> I use it because I don't have access to running water easily but I don't think I'd go back now. Obviously if it was caked in an inch of mud all over I would take it to a jet wash but it never gets like that


The point with plain water is there is a lot more of it to wash away the dirt and more pressure if using the jet wash, thus removing and carrying away the grime.

I can totally see it for people with no access to running water and as I said this is not a troll of this post its genuine questions.


----------



## Gussy

It's hard to get your head around it mate, I was the same as you, we've been brainwashed to believe that nothing apart from lots of foam and bubbles will give us a good wash on our cars. It was a leap of faith trying ONR for the first time but I can't see myself going back to the 2 bucket method anytime soon. Obviously if your paint is covered in mud you need to powerwash it, but not an issue for many people.


----------



## DrEskimo

I like the idea of pressure rinse followed by a rinseless wash, but appreciate that it's probably missing the point...!

I have often wondered what the environmental impact of all my lotions and potions is, so do like the concept of ONR. I did try CG eco-wash a few times and the bit I didn't like was the inability to get muck out of all the nooks and crannies (around trims, behind plates, etc.).

Might have to re-think this...


----------



## nick_mcuk

DrEskimo said:


> ......the bit I didn't like was the inability to get muck out of all the nooks and crannies (around trims, behind plates, etc...


See this is the same for me..I have to say though its been an interesting thread and certainly educated me in the merits of ONR.

I do have to say its not for me though, I sometimes leave the cars 2 weeks or more between washing so I would rather give them a full proper wash to clear out the arches properly etc especially over the winter with all the salt from the motorways.

My journey to the office 3-4 days a week consists of a 90 odd mile round trip on the A3/M25/M40 so the crap the cars pick up is more than just a light soiling


----------



## richtea78

Yeah, in that case I think I'd Rinse with a pressure wash first anyway. If I had the option I think it would be useful to get it all done every time with the pressure washer but I don't and the ONR means I can keep it cleaner than nothing. 

I had a Civic Type R for 4 years washed at least every 2 weeks with ONR and it didn't have many swirls on it. Honda's have really soft paint as well so it really does work.


----------



## lowejackson

DrEskimo said:


> I like the idea of pressure rinse followed by a rinseless wash, but appreciate that it's probably missing the point...!
> 
> I have often wondered what the environmental impact of all my lotions and potions is, so do like the concept of ONR. I did try CG eco-wash a few times and the bit I didn't like was the inability to get muck out of all the nooks and crannies (around trims, behind plates, etc.).
> 
> Might have to re-think this...


There is an argument for saying using ONR after a PW is a bit silly but my view is this is a hobby and if it works for someone then that is all that matters. Plus a PW might help ONR do a better job so I say why not use both. Having said that, I don't have access to a PW and so my car is normally only cleaned with ONR

If you fancy a bit of an experiment, have a look at this. I don't have a PW so cannot test it but if you do, it would be interesting to hear your comments


----------



## lowejackson

DrEskimo said:


> .....I have often wondered what the environmental impact of all my lotions and potions is, so do like the concept of ONR....


I discovered by mistake that it is possible to spray all the house plants with ONR and not kill them. The other lesson is I should start to label my bottles


----------



## DrEskimo

lowejackson said:


> I discovered by mistake that it is possible to spray all the house plants with ONR and not kill them. The other lesson is I should start to label my bottles


Ha! Brilliant thanks for the replies 

I'll check out that video later!


----------

